# Ear infections - are they common in malts?



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello again! 
Hope you are not sick of me asking questions...but i have been reading and reading on SM and was wondering if ear infections are common in malts? Do you clean the ears, and how often, or does your groomer do it? Right now my pups can't go to the groomer because they don't have alltheir shots yet, so I want to be sure to keep my furballs ears in good shape. I have also heard about "plucking" ear hairs. poor babies..that cannot be fun??? anyone do this? Also when I bathe them I try to put cotton balls in their ears but they just won't stay so I am just real careful to hold their ears down when washing that area...

any suggestions would be greatful or even links if this has been discussed before =)

Karrie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

n e floppy ear dogs, ear infections are common b/c it hold in the moisture from being so close to the head. the best way to prevent is to get an ear cleaner from ur vet..one that is drying and use it after baths to get the water out. some ppl recommend plucking the hair out the ear, even the vets i work with do. but i learned in dematology to leave it be if it isnt causing a problem. when u pluck the hair it leaves open pores for bacteria to enter which can also lead to infection. i used to pluck parkers ears and he would get red itchy ears..when i quit and just use a drying ear cleaner after bath, he has been fine since


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo had one ear infection when he was about 5 mths old.I follow the same advice given by Jaimie above since then.He has not had anymore ear infections.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

I clean Rolley's ears maybe like 2-4 times a week, depending on if I'm lazy or not. I use teh 1-2-3 step system from Petsmart. Step 1 is the powder which makes it easier to pull the hair out from the ears, Step 2 is a cleaner, step 3 is a drying thing.. not sure the exact name, but it dries up the excess moisture. Most of the time I use just step 1 and 2. Step 3 I use after bathing him. He's about 8 months and hasnt had an ear infection yet.. cross your fingers. 

As for the ear hair, I just use my fingers to pluck the excess and every now and then use some tweezers if i cant reach the hair.. but I dont make an extra effort to pull everything out. 

Anyways, hopes this helps.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella's ears are cleaned once a week at the groomers. I don't pluck the hair. She did have one ear infection when she was really young, but we had a different groomer then who didn't clean her ears and I don't think I had been cleaning them right (this was before I found SM and I was clueless about grooming). Since we switched groomers we havent had any problems. The groomer also puts cotton in her ears while bathing her.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> n e floppy ear dogs, ear infections are common b/c it hold in the moisture from being so close to the head. the best way to prevent is to get an ear cleaner from ur vet..one that is drying and use it after baths to get the water out. some ppl recommend plucking the hair out the ear, even the vets i work with do. but i learned in dematology to leave it be if it isnt causing a problem. when u pluck the hair it leaves open pores for bacteria to enter which can also lead to infection. i used to pluck parkers ears and he would get red itchy ears..when i quit and just use a drying ear cleaner after bath, he has been fine since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tango just recently had an ear infection and my vet suggested that I get the groomer to remove the hair that inside the ear. I tried to pull some of them out with my fingers, but Tango does not stay still for that!
Is there any product that you can use that you don't get from the vet the clean and dry the ears?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I place drops in their ears after every bath (once a week)

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> n e floppy ear dogs, ear infections are common b/c it hold in the moisture from being so close to the head. the best way to prevent is to get an ear cleaner from ur vet..one that is drying and use it after baths to get the water out. some ppl recommend plucking the hair out the ear, even the vets i work with do. but i learned in dematology to leave it be if it isnt causing a problem. when u pluck the hair it leaves open pores for bacteria to enter which can also lead to infection. i used to pluck parkers ears and he would get red itchy ears..when i quit and just use a drying ear cleaner after bath, he has been fine since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jamie, I was not aware of that. I have two malts that seem to get ear infections often and I use the ear cleaner plus also always have the Otomax on hand to if the ear wash do't clear it up. I have also read rubbing alcohol is a good cleaner but I have not used that thinking it could be to harsh Jamie need your imput on this one is alcohol is it good or not?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Believe it or not, I almost never clean Alex's ears, nor do I plug the hair. And when I clean it's after a bath with a Q tip. Never used anything else. I wonder if ear infections are not related to allergies. If you want to go the natural way, you can mix 2 drops of Lavender, 3 drops of Tea tree, 1 drop of Thyme (essential oils) diluted in 1 teaspoon vegetable oil (1 teaspoon = 5 ml)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233079
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt use straight alcohol....ear cleaner isnt expensive, every vet has some available..no need for a visit to purchase


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Believe it or not, I almost never clean Alex's ears, nor do I plug the hair. And when I clean it's after a bath with a Q tip. Never used anything else. I wonder if ear infections are not related to allergies. If you want to go the natural way, you can mix 2 drops of Lavender, 3 drops of Tea tree, 1 drop of Thyme (essential oils) diluted in 1 teaspoon vegetable oil (1 teaspoon = 5 ml)[/B]


I never clean Sparkey's ears either







I don't even use Q tip or anything. I'm not proud of it by the way. I just don't know how. I'm afraid if I put cotton balls in during the bath it will never come out or get lost







. I don't get the ears too wet when I wash him and I try to dry them anyway after bath. once a month or sometimes once every 2 months the groomer does all that and it is always clean. he doesn't scratch or it doesn't smell. now watch, he is going to get one tomorrow







I should knock on wood.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Believe it or not, I almost never clean Alex's ears, nor do I plug the hair. And when I clean it's after a bath with a Q tip. Never used anything else. I wonder if ear infections are not related to allergies. If you want to go the natural way, you can mix 2 drops of Lavender, 3 drops of Tea tree, 1 drop of Thyme (essential oils) diluted in 1 teaspoon vegetable oil (1 teaspoon = 5 ml)[/B]


Those with allergies are more prone to ear infections. Since Paris has been on allergy injections, she has not had an ear infection. In fact, last week when at the vet's for a check-up he said her ears looked great! I do put cleaner in after each bath and I pluck them only when they start bothering her. I can tell this by the way she starts shaking her head and pawing at her ears.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> n e floppy ear dogs, ear infections are common b/c it hold in the moisture from being so close to the head. the best way to prevent is to get an ear cleaner from ur vet..one that is drying and use it after baths to get the water out. some ppl recommend plucking the hair out the ear, even the vets i work with do. but i learned in dematology to leave it be if it isnt causing a problem. when u pluck the hair it leaves open pores for bacteria to enter which can also lead to infection. i used to pluck parkers ears and he would get red itchy ears..when i quit and just use a drying ear cleaner after bath, he has been fine since
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this ear cleaner a liquid or a powder?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233079
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a liquid


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

when I got mac 3 weeks ago he already had an ear infection. I thought he had fleas because he was scrtching himself so badly. then I noticed it was only on the ears. when I lifted his ears to take a look......................... OH MY.... it was full of icky brown stuff!
I brought him to the vet next day. 
the medicine cleaned up mac's ears and got rid of the infection but all that brown stuff came out and kinda stained the hair close to it. that's ok though... as long as he is fine!

I tried to clean up his ears without a cleaner... it didn't work. so I got bio groom... it does have a funny smell... but the vet said his ears look great!!!!









(btw, bio groom said to put 10 drops!!! mac stays still for 2!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> n e floppy ear dogs, ear infections are common b/c it hold in the moisture from being so close to the head. the best way to prevent is to get an ear cleaner from ur vet..one that is drying and use it after baths to get the water out. some ppl recommend plucking the hair out the ear, even the vets i work with do. but i learned in dematology to leave it be if it isnt causing a problem. when u pluck the hair it leaves open pores for bacteria to enter which can also lead to infection. i used to pluck parkers ears and he would get red itchy ears..when i quit and just use a drying ear cleaner after bath, he has been fine since
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for that info Jaimie. Ears are something I think about
and always tell the groomer to make sure the ears get done. I 
will get the drying ear cleaner and take care of them myself.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I rarely clean my guys ears.....as they are really clean just on their own. I dont use drops or powders. I only ever use a q-tip once every 3-6 months. Cooper will be 4 yrs old in Jan and has never had an ear infection. Gracie is a yr old and has never had one either!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input!! I will keep an eye out for my babies ears just in case!!!

Oh....all of your babies are soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!

Gotta love malts!!!! (and all our other babies too)!!

karrie


----------

